# Sikh Independence Struggle And Indian Colonialism



## mystique_void (Jun 6, 2009)

Dear All,

During a casual survey of the net, I came across the following 
link.  Didn't know what to do with it.  So posting it on SPN.  
Hope it's not out of place over here.

YouTube - 7TH JUNE 2009 SIKH FREEDOM & REMEMBRANCE RALLY PROMO VIDEO - 25 YEARS SINCE 1984 - SIKH GENOCIDE

7TH JUNE 2009 SIKH FREEDOM & REMEMBRANCE RALLY PROMO VIDEO - 25 YEARS SINCE 1984 - SIKH GENOCIDE


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jun 8, 2009)

Sikh independence struggle ??


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 9, 2009)

amarsanghera said:


> Sikh independence struggle ??



YES JI.."SIKH" Independence struggle...
SIKHS struggled for Independence from Muslims/Mughals...
SIKHS struggled for Independence from the British....
SIKHS still struggling....as Independence just meant exchanging British Yoke for Indian Yoke..no actual changes..Delhi still over rules Chandigarh...
IF SIKHS were in USA..in 1700s..i am sure SIKHS would be the ones having THE Boston CHAH party..
IF SIKHS were in France...I am sure the SIKHS would be the ones storming the Bastille
IN MALAYA..the ONE and ONLY DEFEAT IMPOSED On  the advancing Japanese Imperial Army was by the SIKHS at Kampar
SIKHS ALWAYS STRUGGLE..for the oppressed..the down trodden..the injustices...
So I am NOT surprised...why are you ?? Would YOu sit idly by and suffer ?? I am sure YOU WONT Ji.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jun 9, 2009)

Gyani ji

i am an Indian


----------



## mystique_void (Jun 9, 2009)

India is a geographical region just like Europe or Africa 
or the equator.  That way a lot of people are Indians 
including me.  To say that I'm an Indian is like someone 
from around the equator saying "I'm an Equatorian".


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 9, 2009)

amarsanghera said:


> Gyani ji
> 
> i am an Indian




amar ji,

and I am HUMAN...and we are BOTH SIKH..:yes::yes::yes:
and we both care for the downtrodden..the injustices..the cruelties..the bad things happening..and try to correct them to  the best of our abilities...:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jun 10, 2009)

mystique

it's crispy time !!!!:}{}{}:


----------

